Ask HN: Any idea where sites like specout.com get specifications info from? - plankton_sb
======
plankton_sb
In some cases they have more info than official websites. For example for Asus
Zenbook UX305UA they have info about two models -AS51 and -FC001T. Asus
official website does not have these details
([http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/ASUS-ZenBook-
UX305UA/specifica...](http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/ASUS-ZenBook-
UX305UA/specifications/))

